# Presbyterian Church History



## rpeters (Aug 22, 2009)

Is their a book tracing the presybyterian church history from calvin and how it has split into the different denominations?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 22, 2009)

John Haddon Leith's _Introduction to the Reformed Tradition_

Amazon.com: Introduction to the reformed tradition (9780804204798): John Haddon Leith: Books


----------



## Hungus (Aug 22, 2009)

The PCA bookstore offers:
CEP Bookstore - HISTORICAL ROOTS OF PCA
It covers 12th century to present
it is cheaper from the PCA (above link) but the amazon link for a better review is below
Amazon.com: The Historical Roots of the Presbyterian Church in America (9780974233178): Don K. Clements, Will Barker: Books


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 22, 2009)

I've seen a flow chart/family tree type image, too...I'll see if I can attach it from Facebook...


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 22, 2009)

Anna, could you send me a full size of that chart?


----------



## Hungus (Aug 22, 2009)

You can download it in a couple of formats here Alan PHS - Presbyterian Denomination "Family tree"


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 22, 2009)

Alan, I'm going to defer to Robert's suggestion. I'm barely clever enough to figure out how to lift it from the ARP page on Facebook!


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 22, 2009)

No wonder I have found the new school/old school, new light/old light etc. divisions to be such a noodle!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Aug 22, 2009)

wow. now that's confusing!


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bookmeister said:


> Anna, could you send me a full size of that chart?



It's on the back wall of the library somewhere.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 22, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> I've seen a flow chart/family tree type image, too...I'll see if I can attach it from Facebook...



I first saw that chart in Leith's book.


----------

